# Another Suggestion All New LIS cyclops



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

Lunar Models had a good idea on this. That 18 incher looked impressive. Or How about some other LIS aliens. The Keeper,the Saticons,Megazor,Kronos, oH !!:dude: how about a LOST CITY diorama from There were Giants in the Earth,in the style of the MPC Star Wars kits,(Jabba's Throne Room) etc.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

A base for the chariot with a few big foot prints would be a good idea!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

How about a new Cyclops, Robinson family and base - in scale with the chariot? And the base would be big enough for the chariot.

Just a thought. I get so few I had to share it!

Huzz


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

How about seperate crew fiqures for all of the assorted models ?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Charming idea.But since Moebius has already issued the Charriot in 1/24th scale,instead of 1/35th scale,as I do believe the 18 inches Cyclops was made to pose with Lunar Models Charriot,I doubt that they would issue it.Big kits equals expensive production.Although if they ever do release it,I would probably be overjoyed as well.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Actually a big figure like the Cyclops could be FAIRLY inexpensive as a vinyl kit
with a much smaller production run required to recoup on the investment. Of course I think in GK terms as to what constitutes inexpensive (I'm guessing
a two foot rotocast vinyl figure could retail for between $150 and $175 with maybe a run of 500 kits). 
Tom


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Bwain no more said:


> Actually a big figure like the Cyclops could be FAIRLY inexpensive as a vinyl kit
> with a much smaller production run required to recoup on the investment. Of course I think in GK terms as to what constitutes inexpensive (I'm guessing
> a two foot rotocast vinyl figure could retail for between $150 and $175 with maybe a run of 500 kits).
> Tom


So... If Moebius doesn't jump on issuing a Cyclops in scale with their Chariot kit, is there any possiblity that we might see an aftermarket companion peice from Cult of Personality?

- GJS


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Isn't it funny that we are discussing "Scale" when referring to an Irwin Allen TV show?

If I remember correctly, the unused 10 foot diameter Jupiter 2 was to have been attacked by the cyclops, but it was re-written. The chariot you see in scenes with the cyclops is in scale with a 10 foot Jupiter 2. They were also gonna film the chariot coming from the underside of the Jupiter 2, down the ramp. This lets you wonder if the guy in the cyclops suit was 5 feet 5 inches tall, or 6 foot 5.... Was the 10 foot model a 1/6 or 1/4.8 scale??? Gee this is fun!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Wouldn't a somewhat hollow resin Cyclops of 24 inches tall cost around the same price.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I have had a couple of conversations (VERY informally) with Frank, along the lines of GK sculptors I have worked with that would be great for Irwin Allen type monster sculpts, and I would certainly BUY a large vinyl Cyclops, but COP has no plans for such a release. I DO have several releases scheduled for 2008 and I certainly plan to work with Frank again (and VERY generously Frank plans to LET me...:thumbsup in the future.
Tom


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Isn't it funny that we are discussing "Scale" when referring to an Irwin Allen TV show?
> 
> If I remember correctly, the unused 10 foot diameter Jupiter 2 was to have been attacked by the cyclops, but it was re-written. The chariot you see in scenes with the cyclops is in scale with a 10 foot Jupiter 2. They were also gonna film the chariot coming from the underside of the Jupiter 2, down the ramp. This lets you wonder if the guy in the cyclops suit was 5 feet 5 inches tall, or 6 foot 5.... Was the 10 foot model a 1/6 or 1/4.8 scale??? Gee this is fun!


it must have been backbreaking to remove and assemble the chariot after crash landing on a planet, HMM, wonder how they got all the parts through the main hatch LOL


----------



## james harbold (Mar 11, 2008)

I would like to see different kits of aliens from Lost in Space such as the aliens from the Derelict, alien from Wish Upon a Star,bush creature,mutant from One of our Dogs is Missing,Mr. Kema from The Golden Man among others.But I guess these will not happen because Moebius has to consider what will sell.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

model maker said:


> it must have been backbreaking to remove and assemble the chariot after crash landing on a planet, HMM, wonder how they got all the parts through the main hatch LOL


I hate to suggest it, but, just eyeballing it, it would appear that the 12" diameter PL J2 would be in scale to a 1/24th Chariot according to the size of the exterior mock-up above with the car coming out.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Y3a said:


> Isn't it funny that we are discussing "Scale" when referring to an Irwin Allen TV show?
> 
> If I remember correctly, the unused 10 foot diameter Jupiter 2 was to have been attacked by the cyclops, but it was re-written. The chariot you see in scenes with the cyclops is in scale with a 10 foot Jupiter 2. They were also gonna film the chariot coming from the underside of the Jupiter 2, down the ramp. This lets you wonder if the guy in the cyclops suit was 5 feet 5 inches tall, or 6 foot 5.... Was the 10 foot model a 1/6 or 1/4.8 scale??? Gee this is fun!


For gosh sakes! Make him 5' 10"--average--and you'll probably be very close either way.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

*Cyclop scale*

Just for the sake of it ...

In the episode ''There were giants in the earth'' TWO different Heights are given for the Cyclops...... 

I the middle of the episode , the robot comes back to the Jupiter 2 from his wandering around , looking like having encontered hell...... He declared to the Robinsons having met a humanoid form 16 meter (over 52ft) high..... 

Later in the episode John and Don discover giant prints in the soil ...... Then John tells Don that it was made by a being five humans tall ( say between 27 to 33 ft)...

I leads us to think that there were probably more than one Cyclops. And like humans they could vary in heights ; from around 27 to 53 feet tall....... So in 1/24 any Cyclops between 14'' and 28'' should be acceptable... Again Not my words , it's directly from the script.....

Gaétan


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

That leads me to believe that the scriptwriters were just lazy.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Yep, I concur with you ...... But what a pain in the ass for us modelers!.....
And more so, if you want to make dioramas that needs to fit many elements of ''variable'' dimensions together... Compromises must be done,and we have to live with it.....

There 's a good side with a situation like this one with the Cyclops . It gives us a greater margin, since it's been written in the script. But if you want to build the Jupiter 2 with multi-level interior , plus the Chariot and the Pod in the same diorama, you are in for a big headache......

Gaétan


----------

